# First deer w/ a bow



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Went out last night for a few hours, man it was the perfect night to be out just beautifull. Got the climber up the tree and I settled in about 5:30. Within a couple minutes I could hear all kinds of activity around me. About 6:15 I had a yearling walk right in to me and quarter up at 10 yards. I took the shot and he went about 60 yards. Ended up only being 20 yards or so from the stand as he made a big semi-circle. Was a button buck not real big but should be good eating! I am stoked got one with a bow. As I was trailing him I jumped three doe that had bedded in some nettles. He ran right past them.

On another note I am sold on dead down wind scent eliminating products. I use the laundry detergent,dryer sheet, body & hair wash, and deoderant as well as the feild spray with a scent lock base layer. This deer walked to me in almost the exact path I walked in down wind of me. I was waiting for it to wind me but never even noticed and I had to be blowing right to him! Also was using grim reaper 125 gr broad heads and those things are wicked. Clean pass through double lung entry and exit hole big enought to put two fingers in plus room, great bood trail and didn't even bend a blade still as sharp as when i took it out of the package. This is a big weight off of the shoulders had been on quiet a few hunts and came up with goose eggs but it all worked out and I am glad to have some freezer meat. Next it's time for big daddy!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first bow kill! I got mine last year and there is nothing like it. It feels more rewarding getting one with a bow over a shotgun! Thanks for the info on the DDW products, glad to hear they work.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill.............im still trying to get my first with a bow !!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats! You'll always remember your first!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job Fishin,
congrats on the bow killed deer. Its a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah even that little guy got my heart pumping after seeinf 22 deer in five trips i finally got a shot at them.

Aslo about the DDW products the doe that i jumped were also down wind of me maybe fourty yards and bedded very close to where i walked in at. I am a beliver now and won't go without it any more


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice job, lots of firsts this year, hopefully I'm next. lol congrats!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

keep at it 316 you'll get them unfortunatley i can't ge tback out til sunday at the earliest may take a little break before rut and go fishing a little


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Great report! Congrats. 316, I am with you! I hope my first bow kill is right around the next tree!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats on your first kill. I have killed my fair share of deer with a bow and still get all tore up when any deer walks in!

You gave us the skinny on your broadheads but neglected to give us the low down on your bow set-up. Inquiring minds want to know what downed your first deer!

Lg_mouth


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok I am shooting a Hoyt protec XTS 2000, set at #55 pull and 29.5 draw length. I have a tru glo three pin set at 15,30 and 45 yards with a shakey hunter fall away rest and octane 7 in stabalizer and scott release. I am shooting rebel hunter carbon arrows with blazer veins. Have only had this bow a little over a month and prior to this had never shot a bow. As soon as I got it I took it to the bow shop and had them set it up for me and then spent the last month practicing with it about two hours a night.

On a side note has anyone tried the 30-.06 dead stick arrows? I bought a half dozen of these arrows ( what the bow tech suggested) and they shot like crap they were ok the first maybe ten times then they started flying funny like almost shakey? I put them back in there box and bought the rebel hunters. They were cheaper (got a dozen for the price of half dozen dead sticks) and haven't had any problems with them yet.

Also buddy was scouting last night at a woods we haven't been in yet ( two plus miles off the road surrounded by crops on three sides and CRP grass on the other). and he told me that he saw four big bucks with one being a monster that would have went 170+ easy!! I think I'm ready for a hike!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like you are set! You have a great set-up, one deer down, and some bruisers just a short hike away!

Lg_mouth


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job! Now you've gotten a taste of success, you'll have the bowhunting bug forever.


----------

